# Kuriose Fänge



## Schulti (28. November 2000)

Hi Kollegen!
Beim Angeln erlebt amn ja ab und an Sachen, wo man denkt: Ich piss mich an!
Sowas ist mir am Sonntag auch passiert.
Ich sitz da so gemütlich an unserem Vereins-Kiesweiher rum und warte, das sich ein Zander oder Hecht für meinen Köfi interessiert, den ich auf Grund gelegt habe.
Lange zeit tut sich gar nichts, als plötzlich die schnur abgeht. Ich denk mir noch: Der geht aber ganz schön ab!
Also, Bügel zu, Schnur spannen und Anhieb!
Oh, das ist bestimmt was größeres. Der Fisch verhält sich im Drill aber ganz anders wie ein Hecht oder Zander. Als ich den Fisch zum ersten mal sehe, bleibt mir fast die Spucke weg. Ein Schuppenkarpfen!!!!
Sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt. Der Schuppi hat meinen Köfi voll inhaliert. 
Das war in dieser Saison übrigens mein größter Karpfen mit 16 pfund!!!
Man ist nie vor Überaschungen sicher. 
In diesem Sinne!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Uwe (28. November 2000)

Hey Schulti,
Jau, sowas hatte ich auch mal oder vielmehr sogar zweimal:
1) Ich sitze nichts ahnend am Kiesteich, es war brüllheiss und auf dem Grunde des Sees vegetierten einige Maiskörner vor sich hin in der Hoffnung eine Karpfen verführen zu können. (ist ein paar Jahre her, man angelte noch nicht mit Boilies). 
Plötzlich ein Zucken in der Schnur ich starre gebannt und sehe die Schnur kontinuierlich die Rolle verlassen. Also Anhieb, Widerstand "jau," denke ich, "das wird ein interessanter Drill". Wurde es auch. Plötzlich ein Riesenschwall 20m vor mir und der vermeintliche Kapitale verläßt flügelschlagend sein Element 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Naja lange Rede ohne Sinn, der Drill des Blesshuhns dauerte wenige Minuten auf, über und unter Wasser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Der Haken saß ordnungsgemäß im Maul (Schnabel) und konnte problemlos entfernt werden und das gierige Huhn durfte wieder schwimmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Dasselbe ist mir beim Zanderangeln mit Köfi passiert nur mit einem Haubentaucher. Der tauchte plötzlich mit meinem Köfi quer im Schnabel an der Oberfläche auf und ich konnte ihm den Köder gerade noch aus dem Schnabel reißen, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bevor er ihn schlucken konnte. Glück für beide.Also Angeln ist immer für Überraschungen gut!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







In diesem SinneUwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. November 2000)

Also da kann ich ja nun auch mitreden.
Ich war mit Family in Norwegen! Den ganzen Vormittag habe ich mit nem Kumpel richtig schön geangelt. Leng, Lumb, Dorsch war alles dabei. So gegen Mittag meldete sich unser Magen und wir beschlossen reinzufahren was essen, kleines Bier dazu und wieder aufs Wasser weil es so gut gebissen hatte. Wir holten unser Montagen ein und fuhren zur Hütte. Ich war gerade beim Naturköderschleppen, machte nur das schwere Blei ab und legte die Angel so ins Boot.
Als wir nach dem Essen so auf der Terasse in der Sonne saßen und unser Bier schlürften. Sagte ich zu meinen Leuten "schaut euch doch mal die blöde Möwe an, fliegt immer los und stürzt gleich wieder ab","dummes Viech". 
Als wir nun wieder Angeln wollten sahen wir was los war. Das "Dumme viech" hatte meinen 7,0er Haken mit einem winzigen Fetzen Makrelenhaut inhaliert und wollte wech.
Ein riesen Geier muß ich dazu sagen. Der Haken war geschluckt bis nach Oslo. Keine Chance wir mußten die Möwe leider töten.
Schade um das schöne Tier, aber was sollten wir tun.
Aber ich denke mal davon wird die Rasse nicht aussterben.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## chippog (29. November 2000)

tja jörg! da sind die möwen echt militant! naturköder an der angel lassen macht hier aus dem grund fast keiner. der rest fängt möwen. hat schon mal jemand von euch ne jakobsmuschel gefangen, die den haken tief "verschluckt" hatte? das ding war echt lecker. an sonsten war da noch der saibling auf island, den ich mit einem spinner gehakt hatte und der unter die uferböschung schwamm um sich dort festzusetzen. dies gelang ihm auch. schnur riss. nach einer halben stunde erfolglosem angeln an anderer stelle, kam ich dorthin zurück und versuchte nochmal mein glück, wieder mit spinner. im zweiten wurf sass wieder eine fisch dran. nachdem aber der spinner oberhalb der wasseroberfläche war und der fisch noch ein stück drunter, verstand ich gar nichts mehr. mit gelandetem röding, ca. 400 gramm mit der schönsten zeichnung die ich je gesehen habe, konnte ich dann aber feststellen, dass ich mit dem zweiten spinner die schnur des ersten spinners erwischt hatte. dieser sass dummerweise im rücken. vorsichtig habe ich den drilling aus dem rücken befreit. ich hoffe sehr dass der fisch das überlebt hat. er war einfach zu schön.

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Joe (29. November 2000)

Da ist mir auch mal was passiert: Ich war zum Barschhuntern an der Alster. Da das Ufer stark bewachsen war stand ich immer unten irgendwelchen Grünzeug. Hatte eine 1,8m Rute, 15er Schnur – alles entsprechend fein, um dort den Spinner zwischen Bäume, Brücken etc. zu werfen. So ergab es sich, das ein Wurf völlig misslang und der Spinner in 3,5 – 4 m Höhe in einem Baum landete. Was ich derzeit nicht wusste, war, das nur der Schnurbogen im Baum hing und der Spinner selber unterm Baum im Wasser hing. Ein herankommen war nicht möglich, also hopp oder  top. Ich zerrte an der Schnur aber es gab nicht so richtig nach. Irgendwann plätscherte es unterm Baum und immer wieder schaute ein Fischmaul heraus, das nach irgendwas „schnappte“, wohl auf der Jagd war! Ich zerrte weiter und kümmerte mich eigentlich um meinen Spinner im Baum, bis das platschen wieder deutlicher wurde. Was ich da sah, verblüffte mich nicht nur, mir muss die Kinnlade ins Wasser gefallen sein! Dort tanzte ein Barsch auf der Schwanzflosse wie Flipper in einem kleinen Kreis durchs Wasser!! Erst traut man seinen Augen nicht, bis endlich der Groschen fällt. Ich zog den armen Fisch also hoch in den Baum, durch das Geäst inklusive freien Fall von rund 4m und dann an Land.------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Joe am 29-11-2000 um 10:01.]


----------



## Matte (29. November 2000)

Mein seltsamster Fang war das Ohrläpchen von meinen Schwager(konnte mit 2 Stichen genäht werden)


----------



## Dok (29. November 2000)

Ich habe auch mal einen Angelkumpel gefangen.
Mit dem Blinker in der Rücken....Er war leider zu falschen Zeit (als ich auswerfen wollte) am falschen Ort (hinter mir)....

------------------
***MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Angler-Board***
***Moderator im Privatforum***


----------



## abzorb (30. November 2000)

ich hab auch schon anderes getier gefangen dieses jahr.im sommer angelte ich einige tage auf karpfen mit frolic.aber nicht nur kapfen wurden angelockt,auch ein fettes blesshuhn.jeden tag wartete es auf mich und holte munter ein frolic nach dem anderen rauf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .ich hatte mir schon überlegt wie ich dieses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vieh besei...ähh verjagen kann aber
 am mittag hab ich´s dann gehakt.ich konnte es 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aushaken und zurückschmeissen.aber ich bin mir sicher dass ich es an der stelle nie mehr sehen werde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
anders sieht das bei nem ausgewachsenen schwan aus.so einen hab ich vor 2 jahren beim schleppen mit schwimmendem wobbler gehakt.der wobbler war während einer kleinen pause hochgekommen und der schwan war drübergeschwommen.als ich weitergefahren bin ächzte meine rolle mit 25er fireline los 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .der schwan konnte sich nach kurzem drill selbst befreien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

------------------
mfgabzorb


----------



## Uwe (30. November 2000)

Hallo Ihr Spezailisten (was ihr so alles fangen könnt)!Ich hab noch einen zum Thema. 
Beim Nachtangeln (zum Thema Nachtangeln, ist bei uns erlaubt und mache ich auch sehr gerne) hatte ich einen Biss auf Wurm. Der hing auch sofort fest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und ich konnte trotz aller Tricks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Schnur locker lassen, auf die Rute klopfen, warten, etc) nix machen und musste abreissen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also neues Vorfach, neuer Wurm, neues Spiel neues Glück.
Und, ihr könnt es Euch denken, sofort Biss- Anhieb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und ich hatte einen schönen Barsch, aus dessen Maul mein Vorfach mit Haken und Wurm ragte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Von wegen Schmerzen und lernfähig und vorsichtig werden und so, dass ich nicht lache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ja, ja ich weiss Barsche sind irgendwie ein bisschen robuster oder stumpfer als Fische, außer man wirklich Barsche fangen).Indiesem Sinne Uwe


------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (30. November 2000)

Moin, An den Moderator diese Bereichs,
ich wuerde sagen im Namen der Freunde aus der Tierschuetzer Szene entschaerfe diese Beitraeg oder loescht Sie. Sind zwar ganz tolle Geschichten aber muss man noch Benzin ins Feuer kippen ??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ich fuer meinen Teil habe auch einige Storys ,aber die werdet Ihr hier nicht zu Lesen bekommen. Man kann sich ja nicht nur Feinde schaffen.------------------
***** Moderator Brandungsangeln *****
*******www.funfishingteam.de *******
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von FFT_Webmaster am 30-11-2000 um 18:53.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. November 2000)

Na Marco!
Jetzt übertreibst du aber ein wenig. 
Wen soll das stören was wir so alles am Haken haben. Es ist bei unseren Geschichten nicht ein geschützrtes Tier dabei und zweitens passiert so was öffter als wir alle wollen und das weiß jeder der schon mal ne Angel in der Hand hatte.
Man könnte höchstens aufhöhren mit angeln und wer will das schon.
------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Meeresangler_Schwerin am 30-11-2000 um 19:13.]


----------



## Joe (1. Dezember 2000)

HalloIch denke auch, das diese Rubrik bleiben sollte, weil das alles Geschehnisse sind, die nunmal passieren. Aber alle haben sich doch die Mühe gemacht, den Schaden zu minimieren. Vielleicht sollte man die Beschreibung etwas entschärfen, aber ansonsten ...
Jeder, den schon längere Zeit Auto fährt, hat wahrscheinlich in der Tierwelt mehr Schaden hinterlassen. Ausserdem jeder Tierschützer, der hier was zu sagt, sollte man nicht ernst nehmen und sind nichts weiter als Krawallmacher, die auch ein Auto besitzen und Prinzipiel wegen jeder Made Alarm schlagen. Habe in der Vergangenheit genug mit "solchen" Leuten zutun gehabt!
Die wahren Naturschützer wissen eigentlich, das die grosse Mehrzahl der Angler im eigenen Interesse auch welche sind!!

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Franky (3. Dezember 2000)

Hi Leute,also, ich bin wahrscheinlich der einzige Angler, der je einen "Hering" im Mahndorfer See gefangen hat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Rechtschreibprofis aufgepasst... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Nach einem harten Kampf konnte ich ein ca. 40 cm großes Exemplar auf den Strand legen... Klaro, es war ein Zelthäring vom Campingplatz (keine 40 m davon entfernt), der mir da an den Blinker ging, aber das wirklich "schlimme" war eigentlich die Tatsache, daß da noch ca. 15 m Kevlar dranhing. Das Ende war total ausgefranst! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich möchte nicht wissen, welcher Hecht sich daran kaputtgemacht hat.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## hecht24 (3. Dezember 2000)

kannste ja einlegen den hering

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## buggs (3. Dezember 2000)

ist gut gegen Eisenmangel

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Franky (3. Dezember 2000)

Jupp! Kann man gut lutschen. Vor allem, da hat man lange was von... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## buggs (4. Dezember 2000)

Hai,
Also ich kann auch noch einen ausergemönlichen Fang melden nämlich eine Rotwagen Schildkröte biss auf ein kleinen köfi, habe das Tier in einer Zoohandelung abgegen. Wo es bald einen neuen Besitzer fand. 

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Joe (4. Dezember 2000)

Hallo FränkieWaren doch wieder prima Zubereitungstips oder??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## arno (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!
Ich habe auch schon so einige Sachen geangelt!!!
Als da wären ein Fahrrad, einen Gummistifel einen Bierdeckel, einen Taschenkrebs, einen Angelkollegen und natürlich meine Frau!
Und dann bin ich in Neustadt aus versehen auch schon mal den Fischen ins Hafenbecken hinterher gesprungen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wünsche allen einen vollen Käscher
Arno


----------



## hardliner (8. Oktober 2003)

Die Brasse mit dem Haken in der Schwanzflosse ist ja nix neues, oder?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. Oktober 2003)

Den seltsamsten Fang hatte ich in diesem Jahr. Hatte Wattis mit und fing an dem Tag statt Plattfische Flußbarsche damit. Angel jetzt schon über 20 Jahre . Aber Flußbarsche auf Wattis hatte ich noch nie!!! An Vögel hatte ich wohl auch schon fast alles am Haken, was im Wasser schwimmt. Und mein seltenster Fang war 1991 . Hatte in Westermakelsdorf 2 schöne Seezungen(45cm und 48cm)!


----------



## The_Duke (8. Oktober 2003)

Meinen seltsamsten Fang hatte ich vor gut 4 Jahren.
Ich hatte im Rückwasser eines Kraftwerksauslauf mit totem auftreibendem Köfi (kleines Rotauge) an Karpfenmontage (Pod, Swinger,elektr. Bißanzeiger) auf Grund gefischt.
Hab in nem Katalog geschnüffelt, als auf einmal der Bißanzeiger losheulte!
Rute in die Hand, Fühlung aufgenommen, gewartet und mich konzentriert...schließlich wollte ich den "Biß" nich versemmeln!
War aber nix mit Schuppenträger...da war ein Federträger dran, namens Kormoran!
Weiß der Teufel wo der herkam und warum der sich so nah an mich rangetraut hat, ich saß zwar dicht an einem Kugelbusch aber trotzdem!
Jedenfalls hatte der in Null Komma nix den Köfi runtergewürgt und der Einzelhaken saß!
Zuerst wollte er starten, ging aber nicht, also abtauchen! Ein Drill war das nicht, eher ein Zerren und Ziehen, bis er plötzlich festsaß.
Bremse zu und dann mit Gewalt...Vorfachabriss (Fibresteel)! Was mit dem Komoran passiert ist...keine Ahnung! Vielleicht hat er es wieder an die Oberfläche geschafft...konnte das Wasser nicht weit genug einsehen, da er flussabwärts getaucht ist.


----------



## schwedenfan83 (8. Oktober 2003)

beim angeln mit schwimmbrot hat mein kumpel ne ente gefangen :S


----------



## JonasH (8. Oktober 2003)

Beim angeln mit Futterkorb und MAden hab ich auch schon ne Ente gefangen! War ein lustiger drill!
HAt ganz schön gezogen das ding!


----------



## schwedenfan83 (8. Oktober 2003)

ich fands irgendwie beunruhigend... vor allem weil die ente irgendwann losgeflogen ist, und in der Luift drillen bin ich nicht gewöhnt


----------



## C.K. (8. Oktober 2003)

Mein schlechtester Fang war sicherlich ein Schaumstoffteil aus irgendeinen Sofa! Super super schwer! Habe lange Zeit pumpen müssen um das Teil vom Grund hochzuholen!


----------



## AngelChris (8. Oktober 2003)

mein kurioster fang ist eigentlich kein kurioser fang
es waren seesterne die sich in norge andauernt die vom steg ausgelegten fischköder nahmen


----------



## schelli (9. Oktober 2003)

Also ich hatte mal nen gewaltigen Biss auf meinen Gummifisch,
aber anstatt Fisch was hängt da drann, ein Komplettes Benjamin-Bäumchen mit Topf sogar die Blätter waren noch Grün ....


----------



## Mac Gill (9. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe gezielt auf ein Anglerschirm gefischt!

Am Forellensee hat jemand seinen Schirm versenkt (Der Wind hat ihn weggeblasen). 
Der Besitzer hat keine anzeichen gemacht sich den zurückzuhohlen und ist kurz darauf abgezogen.

Da habe ich schnell einen Drilling montiert und den Schirm gezielt angeworfen. Beim ersten Wurf hat er sofort gebissen. Nach 10 min. Drill (Ich hatte halt nur die forellentauglichen Ruten und Schnüre mit) habe ich ihn per Handlandung gefangen.

Ich habe Ihn natürlich nicht released, sondern meinem Neffen geschenkt. Der tut heute noch seinen Dienst.

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## alfnie (11. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe mal ein 5-Meter-Boot mit 15-PS AB "gedrillt", das 
mir ziemlich hirnig über die Schnur fuhr. Das Ding biss auf
einen Rapala-Wobbler, der eigentlich für Lachs gedacht war.
Mein etwas gereiztes Brüllen und Winken missverstand der überaus umsichtige Kaptain als Gruss, winkte fröhlich zurück
und fetzte mir alsdann mit Vollgas die Rolle leer ... 

... war aber trotzdem ein supergeiles Gefühl wie 200 Meter Schnur unhaltbar von der Spule rasten !


----------



## Esoxologe (11. Oktober 2003)

Das mit der Ente ist mir auch schon passiert.war noch ziemlich jung, der Donald.Dann hat mich seine Mutter beharkt sowashastenochnichgesehn.Ein Stukka muss ein Dreck dagegen gewesen sein.Mein Gott wat peinlich.Gottsei dank ganz früh morgends, und nach dem " Keschern" konnte der Schnabler weiterschwimmen.
Kurios ist auch meine erstaunliche Gewässerkunde.Nach 5 oder 6 Angeljahren fragte mich mein Freund beim Watfischen am Kleinen Brombachsee ob es hier eigentlich Welse gebe.Nöööö,war mein Kommentar.10 Minuten später fing er einen mit 1m.Soviel dazu....


----------



## wiedi (11. Oktober 2003)

Ich hatte einen spannenden Drill beim Zanderangeln mit Köfi. Mensch ging der ab ! 8 Pfund mindestens dachte ich ! Und dann taucht vor mir ein Haubentaucher auf ! Mit meinem Vorfach im Schnabel ! Grenzenloses Gelächter meiner Angelkumpels .  Na was solls, ich das Tier am Hals geschnapt - Lösezange aus der Tasche und Tschüss ! Er hat`s übrigens überstanden. 
Versuch mal das Bild anzuhängen.


----------



## The Driver (12. Oktober 2003)

das mit dem haubentaucher is mir auch schonmal passiert. ich konnte ihm alleridngs als er an die wasseroberfläche kam den köfi aus dem schnabel ziehen ohne das der drilling fassen konnte! glück für den vogel!

ein anderer kurioser fang: beim zanderangeln biss mal eine schleie von 3pfd. auf nen toten gründlig bei mir! da hab ich echt nicht schlecht gestaunt. die schleie ist doch sonst einer der friedfertigsten fische überhaupt, sollte man zumindest meinen!


----------



## len (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

da kann ich auch was erzählen,

eines tages saß ich gemütlich an einem mehr oder weniger kleinen See um dort den ein oder anderen Karpfen zu überlisten... Es tat sich an meiner Rute jedoch nichts also packte ich abends, schlecht gelaunt wieder ein... Doch als ich meine zweite Rute einkurbelte merkte ich aufeinmal einen ziemlich großen Wiederstand... Ich habe dann *eine schöne Regenbogenforelle samt Haken,Schnur und Angel* herausgeholt... Die Angel íst aber sofort in die nächste Mülltonne gewandert. Schade eigentlich.
Naja also bin ich doch mit einem schönen Fisch nach Hause gekommen

greeZ @ U all
und ein großes Petri Heil
     >len<


----------



## Caprifischer (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

joa sowas hat ich auch schon alles!
einmal beim zanderangeln, so wie jetzte um diese zeit im frühjahr, lief auf einmal die schnur....ich kuck mich um, pose auch nicht mehr zu sehen! naja dann hab ich also ganz normal angehauen, aber der widerstand war irgendwie anders als sonst. mein erhofter zander entpuppte sich nun also als brassen den ich rückwärts gedrillt habt,weil er mit meiner hauptschnur eine schlaufe gezogen hatte und die in seinem schwanz festgezogen war.
das gleiche ist dem gerwinator letztes jahr auch passiert. ich kram nachher mal die fotos vom drill raus, die sind lustig


----------



## fischkopf (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

hab vor lauter verzweiflung beim Karpfenangeln mit Haribo nen 5Pfünder gefangen!


----------



## René F (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Habe ach mal eine Möve in der Luft gedrillt. Ziemlich unangenehm, weil der Vogel sofort auf Angriff überging, sobald er etwas näher kam!

Beim Blinkern hatt eich mal einen 15 Pfund-Karpfen auch einen großen Effzett.


----------



## Knobbes (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Ich hatte mal beim Spinnfischen 2 Schaufel und 1 Biegel aus dem Waser geholt.
Die Sachen waren aber in einem Super Zustand, maximal 1 Woche im wasser gewesen, wenn überhaupt.
Aber wie die da rein gekommen sind und warum Keine Ahnunng?Hat wohl jemand randaliert.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## fishman (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Ich hatte mal einen alten Leinenbeutel gefangen, aus denen 3 fingerdicke Aale gekrochen kamen.


----------



## Achim_68 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Hmmm, "unangenehme" Beifänge Blesshühner, einen Schwan und einen Haubentaucher. Der Schwanen-Drill hat fast ne Stunde gedauert, weil jedesmal , wenn ich Ihn auf zwei Meter am Steg heran hatte, kam ein Boxer vom Nachbarsteg und verbellte das Viech wieder..................
Extrem "unangenehmer" Beifang: Eine Wasserleiche beim Stippen - da war ich 14...........das war ziemlich wiederlich. :v
Ich hatte den armen Kerl an der Jacke erwischt und an den Buhnenrand gezogen.......da blieb er dann auch bis die Polizei und die Feuerwehr kam........ich hab immer noch ein komisches Gefühl, wenn ich alte Klamotten oder Kleidungsstücke im Wasser sehe.....


----------



## KaulBarschKing (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Mal abgesehen von Rotauge auf Twister (nicht gerissen), Motorboot, und Teilen wie Gürtel, Stiefel und diversen Metallteilen, hab ich mal ne Fledermaus anner Spree gefangen. Die is mir voll in die Sehne geflogen und hat sich verheddert.

mfg. Nico


----------



## Alf Stone (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Hallo Leute,

wenn das hier ein Nichtangler liest, dann fühlt der sich ja wahrscheinlich voll bestätigt, von wegen die Angler mit ihrem Anglerlatein...

Aber Fakt ist, wir alle wissen, daß es wirklich so wahr.

Meine eigenen Erfahrungen reichen auch von Haubentaucher am Köfi bis hin zu einer Möwe, welche voll ins gerade ausgeworfene Heringsblei flog,
sich in der Montage verhedderte, trotzdem weiterflog 
und sich just über einem vorbeirauschenden Motorboot der ganzen Sache entledigen konnte. 
Das Ergebnis war nun, das statt der Möwe nun ein ca. 50 PS Motorboot bei Vollspeed am Haken hing.
Ich konnte nicht mehr vor Lachen, weil mein alter Herr so baff war ("ahh, was macht die Möwe den da für eine Sch...ße ...") und beinah ins Hafenbecken flog, beim Versuch wenigstens seine Angelrute zu retten. Ein Bild für die Götter! :q 

Ansonsten kann ich noch von einem Erlebnis mit Brassen im Serwest-See in Brandenburg berichten. 
Wir hatten einen Schwarm der schleimigen Gesellen vor einer Schilfkante aufgespürt. Allerdings beim Blinkern und es ging Schlag auf Schlag jedenfalls fingen wir so acht bis neun Riesenbrassen auf normale Barschspinner. Die waren da wie verrückt drauf und wir hatten sie alle sauber im Maul gehackt :m  und nicht nur irgendwie seitlich mal so als Zufall. Die raubten dort regelrecht vor dem Schilf...
Tja das waren so meine Erlebnisse und es wird bestimmt im Laufe meines Anglerlebens noch ein paar davon geben und ich freu mich drauf.

Bis dann Petri #h 
Alf


----------



## petrikasus (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Alles schon mal passiert:

- Scholle beim Pilken im Schwanz gehakt und rückwärts gedrillt
- Karpfen auf Köfi beim Zanderansitz
- Möwe in der Schnur festgeschwommen und auf Mole gedrillt
- beim Auswerfen vom Pilker hat eine Möwe das irgendwie falsch gesehen und zugebissen
- Dorsch in der Brandung am fremden abgerissenen Vorfach mit Krallenblei gedrillt
- Aal im Flossensaum gehakt als der den Futterkorb plündern wollte
- Bachforelle in der Mosel auf Mais gefangen
Zu hause glaubt dir das dann wieder kein Mensch - und du musst deiner Frau wieder erklären, daß du wirklich angeln warst, nichts getrunken und auch nichts falsches geraucht hast.

Bis die Tage

Kasus


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Ich hab mal einen Wels auf Marshmallows gefangen... 

Ansonten schon einige Karpfen auf Köfi und einen Regenschirm !


----------



## FroDo (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Ich hatte mal ne brasse auf nen 40g hechtblinker (alle drei haken des drillings im maul) und ne geldbörse mit 10,20 DM auf mais/ made cocktail. :q


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

hab noch das Fahrrad vergessen, bei dem das Licht noch brannte :q :q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Ich hatte im Dezember 2003 auf der Grömitzer Seebrücke einen krassen Drill. Eine von diesen großen schwarz/weissen Enten (keine Ahnung, ob das Eiderenten sind???) hatte im Flug meine Schnur übersehen und sich daran verwickelt. Ich dachte nur: Mann, was für ein heftiger Biss. Und ab zur Rute.... Da es dunkel war konnte ich leider nicht sehen, dass es eine Ente war und hatte angeschlagen. Dann ging die Post ab. Ich musste Schnur geben viiiiel Schnur. Sowas hatte ich bislang nicht erlebt. Das erschien mir ziemlich komisch und ich sagte einem Kumpel, dass er mal mit der Taschenlampe leuchten soll. Als wir die Schnur verfolgten, konnten wir in ca. 60m von der Brücke entfernt eine Ente ausmachen. Da war uns alles klar. Ganz vorsichtig und behutsam wurde die Ente zu Brücke gedrillt. Ich wollte die Schnur nicht kappen, sonst wäre sie mit Sicherheit zu Grunde gegangen! Deshalb entschied ich mich sie die Brücke hoch zu ziehen. Sind immerhin fast 4 Meter! Zum Glück war es nicht sehr schlimm. Sie hatte sich mit beiden Flügeln total verheddert. Die Ente war erstaunlich ruhig, als ob sie gemerkt hat, dass ihr geholfen wird. Sie hatte auch keine Einschnitte und keinen Bruch. Sie konnte sehr gut fliegen und wieder schwimmen. War nur sehr stressig für die Ente. Sowas möchte ich nicht noch einmal erleben. Ich muss sagen, dass ich doch einiger maßen bedient war. Gruss Dennis


----------



## harley (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

vor etwa 2 jahren war ich im winter beim aeschenfischen am rhein. es war ziemlich kalt. ich stellte meine rute ans auto. koder waren 2 maden an einem 12 er haken. ging schnell in die hütte und als ich wieder zurück kam sah ich wie ein rotkehlchen die maden genommen hatte. es flog wie wild im kreis .... ich konnte es glücklicherweise wieder abhaken und in die freiheit entlassen.

gruss harley


----------



## Funkateer (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

An der Küste von Cap'....oh Gott ich weiss nicht mal mehr wie das geschrieben wird, jedenfalls in Süd-Frankreich, waren wir am Angeln mit Wobblern. Da dieses Gelände zu einem riesigen FKK Club gehörte waren wir auch entsprechend gekleidet...und es passierte was passieren musste....mein Schwager bekam den Schwanzdrilling des Wobblers genau in die Vorh.... und wie es bei weicher Haut ist...schlitzte das Teil aus....nach erstem Schreck musste ich lachen wie Sau....und meine Schwester hasste mich den Rest des Urlaubs.......

Funkateer


----------



## Alf Stone (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Ja, da lief der "Aal" wohl gewaltig bei Euch...

Petri Alf


----------



## Dorschi (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Extrem "unangenehmer" Beifang: Eine Wasserleiche beim Stippen - da war ich 14...........das war ziemlich wiederlich. :v
> Ich hatte den armen Kerl an der Jacke erwischt und an den Buhnenrand gezogen.......da blieb er dann auch bis die Polizei und die Feuerwehr kam........ich hab immer noch ein komisches Gefühl, wenn ich alte Klamotten oder Kleidungsstücke im Wasser sehe.....



Möönsch Achim! Jetzt weiß ich, warum Du so drauf bist :q  :q  :q !

Frühkindliches Trauma heißt das glaub ich beim Psychoonkel

beste Grüße


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Auch ich weiß eine Geschichte zum Thema Kuriose Fänge.Nachtangeln war ich,mit zwei Ruten:Eine mit Köfi auf Zander und eine mit Tauwurm auf Aal.Der Aal lief recht gut,nur der Zander wollte einfach nicht.Kurz nach Mitternacht passierte es dannose weg,Schnur wurde von der Rolle gezogen.Und ich dachte noch:Fetter Zander! Ich setzte den Anhieb und im selben Moment plätscherte das Wasser wie verrückt.Ich kurbelte und sah im Schein meiner Kopflampe etwas recht ekliges:Eine fette Wasserratte hatte sich in der Schnur verfangen.Ich wollte die Schnur kappen,aber das Biest befreite sich von allein.Schwein gehabt.

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Frankenfischer (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Herbst 2002 am Großen Rothsee. Mein Kumpel fischte mit Köderfisch am Grundblei auf Zander. Es kam, dass er neu Auswerfen wollte. Mit Schwung zog er die Rute durch und der Köderfisch flog mitsamt Blei Richtung Seemitte. Aber halt was ist das. Plötzlich rauschte eine Möwe heran (welche Art weiß ich nicht) und schnappte sich den Köfi im Flug. Den Haken hat sie sich dummerweise auch gleich richtig in den Schnabel gerammt. Mein Kumpel sagte hinterher, dass es der Drill seines Lebens war. Das Abhaken gestaltete sich aufgrund der Widerspenstigkeit der Möwe recht schwierig. Nach einigen Schnabelhieben für uns und ein paar Kopfnüssen für die Möwe (an alle Vogelschützer: Es waren wirklich nur streng dosierte Kopfnüsse), hatten wir sie endlich los vom Haken und laut schimpfend flog sie von dannen  :m


----------



## Zanderstipper (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Ich hab mal einen Kormoran an der Hechtrute gefangen. Sah erst einen riesen Schwall neben der Pose, dann ging sie unter und ich dachte: "Jetzt kommt sie, die Oma aller Hechte!" Kurz danach tauchte der Kormoran neben der Pose auf... Und da wusste ich, was für ein Drill mir bevorstand! 
Die Viecher sind ja echt extrem groß! Und einen Riesenschnabel haben die, hab da echt Respekt vor bekommen... Bis ca 3 m vom Land hat er noch versucht zu flüchten, dann ging er zum Angriff über. Waren Glücklicherweise zu zweit und haben ihn gleich in den Kescher bekommen!


----------



## dirk an (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Bei mir schappte sich in Scheveningen ne Möwe in der Luft den Köder, hat sich aber (zum Glück) beim Drill gelößt 
Ansonsten, hatte ich den Standard (Schuh) aus dem Kanal gezogen.


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Wir hatten mal 2 Jahre, da war regelrecht Haubentauchersaison, wurden an die 10 Vögel gefangen. Gott sei Dank hat sich das Problem erledigt. Die jetzigen Haubies scheinen schlauer zu sein.


----------



## Kev (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

2 Sachen fallen mir da spontan ein:

1) An der Gose-Elbe beim Spinnfischen mit einem gelben Mepps in Gr. 4 einen gelben Mepps in Gr. 4 gefangen (der nicht von mir war!).

2) Beim Forellenangeln mit Wasserkugel einen Biss gehabt, angeschlagen und gedrillt. Die Forelle kam näher, mein Bruder hat gekeschert, alles wie immer... aber wo ist eigentlich die wasserkugel??? die hängt ja noch da vorne im wasser... da wo auch die schnur noch weiterläuft... häää??? also mit der hand weiter eingeholt, dann folgte die kugel, das vorfach und der haken mit forelle nummer 2. forelle nummer 1 hatte sich beim drill in der schnur vor der kugel vertüddelt - somit konnte ich 2 fische mit einem haken landen.


----------



## Achim_68 (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Möönsch Achim! Jetzt weiß ich, warum Du so drauf bist :q  :q  :q !
> 
> Frühkindliches Trauma heißt das glaub ich beim Psychoonkel
> 
> beste Grüße



*zuck*
was soll ....... *zuck*.....das denn *zuck*.....heissen??? *zuck**zuck*

wie meinst Du *zuck*.......das????

Hähhhhhhhh?


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Mit nem Raubfischköder hat mein petter auch schon nen 20-pfündigen Schuppenkarpfen gefangen. köder war ein 23cm langer Hechtwobbler , flauchlaufenbd im Hechtdesign, allerdings noch mit hologrammfolie. An der Feederrute hat er den köder geführt und damit auch den karpfen gedrillt!!!! Der Fisch hatte den Wobbler voll inhaliert, echt der HAMMER!
kEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## phill (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

ich warf mal meine Grundmontage mit voller Power aus und wunderte mich wann denn nun der Einschlag kommt ......der Einschlag erfolgte in dem Schulterblatt meines Freundes!! Es war an diesem Tag sehr warm so das wir kein T-Shirt anhatten ......ein 8-er Haken (glaub ich) bis zum Schenkel im Fleisch  :q man war der sauer ...hihihi


----------



## Conchoolio (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

einmal hab ich ne schildkröte im fuß erwischt. die war sehr groß, hat wohl jemand in den teich gesetzt. erst dachte ich ich hätte nen riesen karpi. aber die entäuschung nach dem drill war groß.
ein anderes kurioses ding war ein zander auf mais der schon stunden da gelegen hat. also der mais hat sich auch nicht bewegt oder so. er hat ihn ganz normal gefressen.


----------



## ex-elbangler (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

ich war mal mit meinem Vater am Muldestausee. Er auf Zander, ich mit der Wincklepicker auf Rotaugen. Nach anderthalb stunden bekommt mein Vater ein mords abzug auf Köfi( ein super Drill) im endefeckt hat sich ein 55cm brassen in die Schnur gewickelt. 20min später hatte ich ein 53cm Zander auf 3 Maden und 12er Vorfach, ging aber alles gut.

Nur mein Vater hatte leicht gekotzt.


----------



## ex-elbangler (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

@conchoolio



Was hast du mit der Schildkroete gemacht, wie gross war sie denn?#v


----------



## Conchoolio (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

die schildkröte war fies. die hatte sich aber zum glück nur am fuß gehakt mit nem kleinen haken den ich leicht wegbekommen hab. musste aber tierisch aufpassen das sie mich nicht beißt. hatte extra einen handschuh angezugen. sie ist sofort abgehauen als ich sie frei hatte.


----------



## Esoxologe (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Ich hatte vor 23 Jahren in Kanada mal eine dran ,auf Köfi.Mein Gott,so ein Riesenvieh.Die hat kaum in meinen Riesenhechtkescher gepasst.Gefaucht hat sie ,schlimmer als meine Frau.....
Und beissen wollte sie auch,aber ich habe ihr was gehustet und mich nicht erwischen lassen.Ich habe sie auf den Rücken gedreht damit ich sie mal fotografieren konnte,Mann war die sauer.
Den Köfi hatte sie geschluckt,deswegen konnte ich sie  nur noch abschneiden und laufen lassen.
2 Tage später hatte ich `nen ganzen Zaun dran den ein Farmer entsorgt hatte...Tzz, was so alles beisst....


----------



## Jan J. (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

5 Episoden aus 15 Jahren:

Hund 1: 
Beim Auswerfen mit Spinner irgendwo hinter mir hängengeblieben - wie das markerschütternde Geheul schnell erkennen ließ im Ohr des Hundes von meinem Kumpel. Ließ sich lösen.

Hund 2:
Karpfenfischen auf Sicht in abgestorbenem Geäst. Die Rute mit Teig kurz abgelegt um irgendwas zu montieren. Als ich fertig war, hatte mein Hund den Teig verschluckt. Ließ sich nicht lösen. Tierarzt, Röntgen - der Haken saß tief in der Speiseröhre. Tierklinik, endoskopische OP - seitdem mochte der Hund Teig nicht mehr so gerne.

Blässhuhn:
Kumpel von mir mit Schwimmbrot über einen Ast geworfen. Blässhuhn schnappt sich Schwimmbrot. Er zieht das kreischende Huhn wie an einem Flaschenzug senkrecht in die Höhe bis zum Ast, dann hat es sich freigeschüttelt.  

Doppelbarsch:
Mit dem gleichen Kumpel Stippen mit Made, Posen knapp 2 m auseinander. Beide haben kurz hintereinander einen Biss, schlagen an und ziehen denselben Mikro-Barsch ans Ufer, der sich in der kurzen Zeit beide Köder geschnappt hatte.

Shimano Diaflash:
Nachtangeln an der Spree. Ein verf... Schiff nimmt die Schnüre beider Angeln mit, zu der einen komme ich nicht mehr rechtzeitig hin und sie verschwindet in den Fluten. Meine damals beste Rute - Shimano Diaflash 2.70, die ich nur dabei hatte, weil ich ne andere Rute verliehen hatte. Hass und Verzweiflung. Halbe Stunde später Hänger beim Einholen, kann den Ast ranpumpen, der sich als Shimano Diaflash entpuppt.


----------



## ex-elbangler (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

#r Tust du ach auch Fische fangen?#: 



  Kleiner Scherz


----------



## angelsüchto (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Hier mein bis jetzt kuriosester fang mit bild


----------



## Nolfravel (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Moin,


Gut war beim letzten Mal Weißfischangeln am Dienstag, die Rotfeder die Im Futterkorb meines Kumpels steckte:q:q:q.
Ist dann aber beim rausheben, heraus gefallen.

Gut, dass ich mit der Matchrute gefischt habe:q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## darula (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Hier mein bis jetzt kuriosester fang mit bild


wo???


----------



## angelsüchto (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

ist das inzwischen zusehen?
eben wars noch da?zumindest auf meinem laptop


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Nö . . . 



#h#h#h


----------



## fishing for life (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

bei mir schon ^^


----------



## angelsüchto (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

jetzt aber


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Ja nu geht`s.:q


#h#h#h


----------



## Lenoc (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*



> Moin,
> 
> 
> Gut war beim letzten Mal Weißfischangeln am Dienstag, die Rotfeder die Im Futterkorb meines Kumpels steckte.
> ...



Man das selbe ist mir mit einem Zwergwels passiert der konnte sich aber durch seine Stacheln nicht mehr befreien eine musste ab jetzt schwimmt er wieder


----------



## teilzeitgott (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

ostermontag, 37 cm forelle, guter biss, hübscher drill, perfekte landung.... was ist daran kurios ???
das ganze passierte auf hartmais am haar, der eigentlich für karpfen gedacht war


----------



## Nordfahrer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Da soll noch ein Nicht-Angler behaupten, angeln wäre langweilig!
Am meisten hat mich das Baumangeln amüsiert. Naja, das Nackig-Angeln ist auch nicht schlecht, war das Euronat?
Ich esse ja gern Enten, dass die geangelt werden und nicht gefangen oder gezüchtet, war mir neu. Wenn ich die Häufigkeit so lese, dann bin ich da bisher einem Irrtum erlegen...


----------



## Spilotes (9. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Mein kurioester Fang war eine Fledermaus,die sich in der Schnur verfangen hat.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Am Wehr hat mein Kollege seinen Köder 50m durch die Luft gefeuert, und im Flug musste es ja passieren; eine Taube flog durch die Schnur und sie lieferte einen guten Drill in der Luft ich habe mich nicht mein vor lachen zusammenreißen können. Wir waren mit dem Boot draußen und nach 20 min hat er sie dann aus dem Himmel herunter gezogen. Wir haben sie gelandet und wieder freigelassen, aber sie war so erschöpft, dass sie nicht fliegen konnte, aber sie schaffte es durch die strake Ströumng vom Wher bis ans Ufer. Noch ne geschichte: Am Wehr auf Rapfen ich werfe mein Sammy aus und führ ihn an der Oberfläche, plötzlich hop der Sammy ab. Eine Möwe hatte sich ihn geschnappt. Sie zog immer wieder in die Luft aber ich habe dann einfach die Rute nach unten gerissen und dann landete sie im Wasser und ich konnte sie mit Highspeed ranholen. Habe sie dann wieder released.


----------



## u-see fischer (9. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

1. Beim Barschangeln: 
Ausgeworfen und eine Möwe wollte sich den Twister im Flug schnappen, hat sich dabei mit dem Flügel in der Schnur verfangen. Konnte die Möwe bis auf Armlänge drillen und anschließend die beiden Schnurenden kappen. Nachdem kein Zug mehr auf der Schnur war, hat sich diese vollständig gelöst.

2. Beim Hechtangeln:
Rute mit Köfi am Bootssteg ausgelegt. Anschließend vom Anglerheim am Booststeg beobachtet. Kormoran zieht in die Bucht und schnappt sich meinen Köfi. Da der Haken tief im Schlud saß, musste ich den Kormoran leider töten :c


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

man du weißt aber was kormorane wollen 
angler 1 kormoran 0 #6


----------



## Julius D. (10. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Ich habe mal in Hindelopen im Hafenbecken, beim senken ein noch fahrtüchtiges Holland-Fahrrad an der Speiche gehakt und auch herausbekommen;-)


----------



## BlackWeed (12. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Hey,

letzten Sommer hab ich in Ketsch eine ca. 20cm lange Schnappschildkröte gefangen. 

Also Feedern ist schon toll, da geht fast immer was . Lach |bla:

Gruß  :vik:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Hallo habe letzen Sommer beim Hornhecht angeln ne möwe gefangen sie konnte sich kurz vor der kescherung (landung) vom Haken befreien 

Habe letztes Frühjahr beim Köderfischstippen ne 40er ente gefangen das sah aus konnte die ente nur mit kollegen bendigen sie hat  den haken zuglück vorne im Maul (Schnabel) mein kollege hatte nur zu mir gemeint das er das nicht noch mal wieder mit macht ich fand bisschen witzig weil ich noch gesagt habe das wir mit größeren fische rechen müssten !!!

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## kati48268 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Gewichtstechnisch liege ich mit meinem ca. 500kg-Fang wohl weit vorn: *ein Pferd*!
Dabei war ich es nicht selbst, sondern mein damaliger Angelkumpel. 
Wir fischten als 16jährige in einem toten Arm der Ems. 4 der 8 Gäule, die jeden Sommer auf dieser Wiese waren, gingen zwischen uns und der letzten Stellfischrute ins Wasser. Einer verfing sich in der Schnur (zum Glück kein Hakenkontakt). Als er rauskam und merkte, dass er Pose & KöFi hinter sich her schleifte, gab der richtig Gas. Mein Kumpel Bombe (damals selbst so 100kg) schrie wie am Spieß nach einem Messer,  mit dem Mörderstellfischmast in den Händen, der sich im Halbkreis mit jaulender Bremse krümmte... ich konnte nix machen vor lauter Lachen; ein Bild des Irrsinns! 
Leider gab es damals noch keine Handys & 'ne Camera hatten wir Blagen natürlich auch nicht.
Die Schnur riss irgendwann, der Klepper war problemlos von den Schnurresten zu befreien und völlig unverletzt.
500kg im Drill, hatte ich noch nicht mal beim Big-Game!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Das wohl mal ein wirklich kurioser Fang 

gruß 
Jonas


----------



## schuppe132 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

500 kg ?  Konnte ich im DEK vor Jahren deutlich besser. 1.000 Tonnen im Drill!

Habe aber den kürzeren gezogen. Jedenfalls war meine Schnur hinterher deutlich kürzer. Der Zug an der 6m-Rute und das Aufheulen der Bremse war aber unvergeßlich.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (23. April 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Nicht wirklich gefangen, aber trotzdem ein Treffer:
Qappenangeln an der Oder, Morgengrauen und Frühnebel. Die Strömungskante  liegt seeehr weit draußen, also sind Weitwürfe angesagt. Was folgt ist  das alte Spiel, umgeschlagener Schnurfangbügel und weg ist das 200er  Krallenblei. Dann allerdings kein "Pflump" sondern ein metallisches  Scheppern, gefolgt von einem lautem Fluchen. Das Gelächter der  Wasserschutzpolizisten, die den leckgeschlagenen Reißangler ebenfalls  gehört und dann aus dem Wasser gezogen haben, hab ich heut noch im Ohr.  Übrigens, das Blei liegt seit dem in meiner Schrankwand.


----------



## mariophh (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Ich bin gerade über ein Pic auf einer verloren geglaubten sd card gestoßen, deshalb hier nachträglich eine Fangmeldung aus 2009 ....mit Foto!!

dieser bursche hat er auf einen 3er Mepps in Gold zur Mittagszeit gebissen. er war wohlauf und stand gut im Futter; von leichtem Muschelbewuchs mal abgesehen... 
nach kurzem, aber intensivem Drill konnte er per Handlandung sicher an Bord gehievt werden. 
Da maßig und nicht ganzjährig geschützt, haben wir ihn natürlich nicht released.
Nachdem er an Ort und Stelle mit Schwamm und Scheuermilch versorgt wurde, konnte er problemlos in den Garten umgesetzt werden, wo er bis heute ein fröhliches Dasein fristet, und seine Dienste leistet...   

grüße aus HH


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

@mariophh: Was ist denn das, eine Stoßstange vom Auto?


----------



## padotcom (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Sieht aus wie ein Gartenstuhl. #6


----------



## mariophh (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

neeeeeeee... ein praktsicher, stapelbarer Gartenstuhl in dezentem Dunkelbraun... werde diese Saison auf jeden Fall mal schauen, ob sich nicht auch noch der Rest der Garnitur zusammenspinnen lässt... auf den Sonnenschirm (aufgespannt) bin ich sehr gespannt... auf die Sitzpolster verzichte ich lieber, und die Hollywoodschaukel muss auch nicht sein... zu köderintensiv....



@padotcom: BINGO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bytebandit1969 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

letztes jahr , gufi geworfen, hänger, direkt vor meine füssen, schaue genaue ins wasser , ich glaubs nicht, nen elektrischer rollstuhl. saß aber keiner mehr drin!

liegt immer noch da, bei klarem wasser deutlich zu sehen in ca 4m tiefe.

Hier die Stelle

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie...81348,7.411595&spn=0.000643,0.002064&t=h&z=20


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

So bin Samstag aus Dänemark wiedergekommen !! Habe dort schon auf Hering geangelt und nichts ahnend schanppt sich eine robbe meine Hering geschanppt das erstma dachte ich ein lachs oder mefo aber dann gings ab, Näschter Tag selbes spiel hering an der angel bermse fein eingstellt und der biss dauert nicht lange !! nach kurzen drill liess die Robbe meinen Hering wieder los !! und tauscht 10m vor mir auf !! Man konnte ja die bissspuren sehen das es kein lachs oder Mefo war zum glück musste ich sie nicht los machen  ! Hatte das glück noch 3 mal !! Aber komischer weisse nur bei mir !!

Um die Foto´s zusehen einfach auf dem link klicken und auf der Seite nach meine betrag suchen dort sind sie zusehen !! http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173529&page=106

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## Lukas Bloch (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Moin!
An einem Tag habe ich und mein Vater am vereinsteich geangelt!
Raubfisch war noch gesperrt also fischten wir auf Weißfisch!
Die Angeln waren dfrinn, auf einmal zappelt es kräftig an der Rute!
Ich sofort hin und Anhieb!
Fisch sitzt!Ich dachte das da eine schöne Brasse oder so hochkommt doch plötzlich ein 86er Hecht!
Mein Vater wollte schon Keschern doch auf einmal ließ der Hecht ein kleines Rotauge los!Der Hecht war weg, und das kleine Rotauge das auf meine Maden gebissen hat war noch dran!

Und das gleiche passierte am selben Tag noch einmal!
 Gruß


----------



## kenvelo67 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Hallo Angelfreunde
Also ich war im letzten Jahr in Norwegen , auf der schönen Insel Bömlo. Beim Pilken im Stokksund hatte ich ein plötzlichen Einsteiger. 
Zu Beginn passierte erst einmal kaum etwas , außer eben schwer , also immer schön pumpen bis die Arme brennen. Bis dahin dachte ich immer an etwas was nur dran hängt und sich schwer macht , Seeteufel vielleicht? 
Nach einer ewigen Zeit und aus ca.100 Meter hatte ich dann mein Pilker oben. Eingehängt am Drilling dann ein Stecker mit Kabel . Da wo ein Stecker ist hängt auch oft was elektronisches dran , also am Kabel gezogen bis ich dann meinen eigentlichen Fang endlich im Arm hatte. Die Freude über den außergewöhnlichen Fang war natürlich …. Jaaaa . |kopfkrat
Hab ihn aber mitgenommen und ordnungsgemäß im Müllcontainer versorgt.:m


----------



## Hannoi1896 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*



kenvelo67 schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde
> Also ich war im letzten Jahr in Norwegen , auf der schönen Insel Bömlo. Beim Pilken im Stokksund hatte ich ein plötzlichen Einsteiger.
> Zu Beginn passierte erst einmal kaum etwas , außer eben schwer , also immer schön pumpen bis die Arme brennen. Bis dahin dachte ich immer an etwas was nur dran hängt und sich schwer macht , Seeteufel vielleicht?
> Nach einer ewigen Zeit und aus ca.100 Meter hatte ich dann mein Pilker oben. Eingehängt am Drilling dann ein Stecker mit Kabel . Da wo ein Stecker ist hängt auch oft was elektronisches dran , also am Kabel gezogen bis ich dann meinen eigentlichen Fang endlich im Arm hatte. Die Freude über den außergewöhnlichen Fang war natürlich …. Jaaaa . |kopfkrat
> Hab ihn aber mitgenommen und ordnungsgemäß im Müllcontainer versorgt.:m



Wow, der hatte doch bestimmt 20 Pfund #6

Ein wirklich Kapitaler Staubsauger, sieht man nich alle Tage #h


----------



## xXKaoSXx (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

 Wie cool. Ich lach mich gerade total schlapp, erst diese spannende geschichte und dann die Bilder  Respekt kenvelo, toller Fang.

Mfg und viel Petri


----------



## kenvelo67 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Wow, der hatte doch bestimmt 20 Pfund #6
> 
> Ein wirklich Kapitaler Staubsauger, sieht man nich alle Tage #h


 
20 Pfund könnte passen , der war auch total vollgefressen , beim anschließenden Selektieren konnte ich den vollen Staubbeutel begutachten. Da kann man nur staunen, was die so vom Fjordgund saugen


----------



## Pauli1990 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Angelkumpel Chris94 hat es gestern wieder mal geschafft ein Wasservogel zu fangen beim Spinnfischen...|kopfkrat
Anhang anzeigen 157278

Das Tier hat aber keine Verletzungen davon getragen, es hatte sich nur die Schnur in einem der beiden Flügel verwickelt. 
Erst letztes Jahr hatte er das Glück beim Karpfenangeln eine Ente auf Boilie zu fangen


----------



## Bobster (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Interessant....

zum Glück hat es ja das arme Tier offensichtlich gut überstanden.




Mit Handschuhe - Feigling


----------



## fordfan1 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Mal wieder hochholen,eben beim Aalangeln nen Tampon und ein Zwiebelnetz,auf ersteres hätte ich verzichten können |rolleyes


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

War es noch gut mit Fisch befüllt?
Zum Glück kann es nicht meins sein denn das liegt noch im Wasser.


----------



## fordfan1 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Lag wohl schon "etwas" länger,das stabilste war es nämlich nicht mehr


----------



## Marco2711 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Diesen kleinen Kollegen habe ich heute in Kerkrade an Land gezogen. Ich dachte zuerst ein neugieriger Barsch nuckelt an meiner Pose, aber dann war es doch ein Ninja-Turtle der versucht hat den Waggler anzunagen. Das Orange der Antenne sah scheinbar ziemlich lecker aus |supergri

Ich nehme mal an da hat einer sein Haustier entsorgt.. 
Und offenbar hätte es fast auf der Speisekarte eines Fischreihers (?) gestanden.


http://img43.*ih.us/img43/1786/r3p5.jpg


----------



## feko (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Super Schildkröte...was haste mit er gemacht?
Konnte in meinem Leben schon 2 Rotwangen,-und eine wirklich kapitale Gelbwangenschildkröte fangen.


----------



## Norman B. (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren mal an einem Sommerabend mit heftigem Gewitter einen 60er Aal auf ein gelbes Pop-Up in fruchtiger Geschmacksrichtung gefangen.


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kuriose Fänge*

Mh...nach neuen Aalködern die mir mehr Fisch bringen suche ich ja immer aber der Pop up wird wohl doch nicht seinen Platz an meiner Rute finden. Oder sind noch mehr Fänge damit bekannt? ;-)


----------

